# DVR R15 Problem (No signal on Tuner 2)



## DepecheNYC (Sep 24, 2006)

With this DVR, I'll be able to record two channels at same time if I'm watching one of the two channels. However, I can't do that anymore because tuner 2 is not getting any signal. I've rebooted and reseted by pressing the red button many times.

PS: How many of you are under the protection plan? I think DIRECTV is scamming me to resubscribe to the protection plan because after the cancellation, I had to waste $17 last month for technician's visit. Now I have to waste another $17. I think they might cause a problem on monthly basis to put me back to the plan. What do you think?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Swap the cables, do an RBR, and see if it switches to tuner one not getting a signal.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

If You Switch The Cables And Tuner One Does Not Get A Signal Then You Have A Cable Problem


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

WOW STAAB! DirecTV must love you! Do you really have all of these TV's and receivers going?

Anyway, Depeche....I've encountered this a couple of times where my second tuner shows no signal strength. A RBR brings it back. No clue as to why it happens.....wait, you've tried this! My Bad. Do like the others say. Swap feeds to see if it affects the other tuner.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DepecheNYC said:


> With this DVR, I'll be able to record two channels at same time if I'm watching one of the two channels. However, I can't do that anymore because tuner 2 is not getting any signal. I've rebooted and reseted by pressing the red button many times.
> 
> PS: How many of you are under the protection plan? I think DIRECTV is scamming me to resubscribe to the protection plan because after the cancellation, I had to waste $17 last month for technician's visit. Now I have to waste another $17. I think they might cause a problem on monthly basis to put me back to the plan. What do you think?


$17.?.If you have the protection plan and it's active it's supposed to be free?.

Sounds like the repairman needed lunch money for Outback?.

If you don't have the protection plan the service call is $70.+


----------

